# Deadening panels for plywood vented 8" sub



## Biggs (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello you all I need some suggestions on how to best complete my vented 8" woofer box with plywood and 1/4" deadening panels 
Now should I put the deadening panels on the inside of the box in full size panels or in parts or better on the outside of the box 

Please if anyone knows very well about that and can help out with best way to complete my little project it would extremely appreciated 

I thank you in advance


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Build it with 3/4" Baltic Birch and forget about any need for deadening panels. (whatever those are).


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

deadening panels.....just use 3/4 inch wood. pine ply from homedepot will probably be better than 1/4 inch with deadening panels. can we get a picture or link to the panels?


----------

